# Abetta Cushion Seat Stealth Endurance Saddle



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

They are OK, but Horse.com is charging more than List Price, shame on them.........

Save over 200.00 and try Abetta Nylon Stealth Flex Endurance Saddle | BuyTack - Abetta Synthetic Saddles

.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Seems like an interesting concept, though flex trees still worry me. 

I know some people have had great success with them, but they aren't the magic end-all to saddle fit issues like some manufacturers claim (just like treeless, IMO, don't fit all horses regardless of their hype).


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I tried an Abetta Serenity before, very comfy! However did not fit my horse.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

My current saddle has an Evolution tree. It adjusts to your horse over time. Two of my friends have the exact same saddle, with the exact same tree and they tried to put mine on their much wider quarter horses and my saddle wouldn't fit. So I have proof that they do adjust.  And obviously my much narrower Arabian didn't stretch hers out as much as their quarter horses.

My current concern is that my saddle will not fit my arab/paint yearling Maverick when he's ready. He's almost as wide as my mare Amira is now. :shock:

And if I'm going to get a second saddle I was thinking of some sort of endurance type saddle since I already have a trail saddle with a horn. I love my saddle, so maybe I'll look into one of the endurance models made by the same company instead of the Abetta.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My experience with an abetta was bad, there was not one horse in a barn of 25 horses(three arabs, a morgan cross, a draft cross, three appaloosas, a qh, a draft and the rest thoroughbreds of various back lengths and widths) that it fit properly, and the seat wasn't that great either. I much prefer my big horn.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would love to try an abetta endurance saddle. I'm just afraid it won't fit my horse and it is a 50 mile trip to the nearest tack store!

My current western saddle is like sitting on boards. It hurts after an hour ride! But fits my horse, hence I keep it.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Stealth Comfort Trail Saddle by Abetta | HorseTackOnline

This is the model I bought for my mom for Christmas. I love it and more importantly she loves it. It is only 18lbs and super super super comfy!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Roux- what type of horses does it fit?

My mare has a wide back and needs full QH bars. I'm afraid it won't fit her. The only saddle I found that fit her was a Fabtron which is known for having an extra wide gullet.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

4horses said:


> Roux- what type of horses does it fit?
> 
> My mare has a wide back and needs full QH bars. I'm afraid it won't fit her. The only saddle I found that fit her was a Fabtron which is known for having an extra wide gullet.


Fabtron and Abetta use the Same Tree made by Ralide in their Wide Models/ X-Wide Models, they may be advertised as 7.0" Gullet, Full-QH Bars, Wide or X Wide by those 2 companies.

Abetta and Fabtron does offer a Flex Version in some of their Wide Models, the fit is the same as the non-flex version and there is no concerns with a Ralide Tree over-flexing as some brands do.


They also offer a flex in the regular semi-qh, 6.5" gullet or medium as some call it in many models of their saddles.


.


----------

